# Sugarbush 1/13/15



## rocks860 (Jan 13, 2015)

Conditions: powder, groomed, scratchy

Runs:12

Conditions were phenomenal today. Snowed all day yesterday and they ended up with about 6 or 7 inches total. Also it was practically empty, never had more than one or two other people on a trail with me. Started out going up gatehouse and then up north Lynx. Took sunrise for my first run and it was by far the rest of the day. They had groomed out all the bumps on the trail on Saturday or Sunday so this run was 100% fresh pow with no real icy spots to speak of and was an absolute blast to ski. Skied this a few more times then ventured over to bravo and heavens gate. Decided to test my luck on paradise and was blown away. Between the snow yesterday and all the snow they had been blowing on ripcord there was a ton of snow. There was the occasional rock or ice patch but that's to be expected on paradise. Took another run up heavens gate and all the way down jester to snowball. Was nice and smooth and they didn't groom snowball so there was a lot of nice new snow. After lunch hit up lower organ grinder and murphy's glade (lots of snow but over some serious ice) but it was too cold over there so I went back to north Lynx and skied birch run and sunrise a few more times. Birch was surprisingly good with a nice mix of groomed and ungroomed. Sunrise was still great although a bit skied of but still plenty of powder to be found. All in all one of the best days I've had in recent memory. What a difference 6 inches of snow makes! 


Sunrise in the morning


Paradise


Emptiness


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 13, 2015)

And for some reason the pictures aren't working


----------



## reefer (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice pics. Good hit! And I'm sitting here at work...........................
How were the temps?


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like a great day.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 13, 2015)

reefer said:


> Nice pics. Good hit! And I'm sitting here at work...........................
> How were the temps?



Very cold but not unbearable, there was no wind so that definitely helped


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 13, 2015)

nice one! was up there sat-- gotta love midweek! (and significant flurries)


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2015)

Was there over the weekend and things were in decent shape.  Lower Organgrinder was pretty good on Saturday until later in the day.  Never got to Paradise but that looked good.  Saturday there was some new snow on a crusty surface on Sunrise.  Sunrise was groomed out overnight into Sunday and skied well after that.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've still got 2 tickets left from a 4 pack so I think I'll ski tomorrow and friday


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 14, 2015)

Also managed to grab these


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

The elusive Topper, I can never find those when I head into Vt.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2015)

Heady Topper posts a delivery schedule on their website.  It sells out fast, but I'm almost always able to find some when I head up there.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 14, 2015)

There's a Mobil right in the center of town, got the topper there on Saturday and Monday and the Lawson's today


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

Dhs thanks for the info, I didn't know about that. Thanks to you too rocks


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 14, 2015)

People are usually there waiting for the stuff to be delivered


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 15, 2015)

Some more pics from today


----------



## Guyot (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like it was a great day up there.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 16, 2015)

Couple from today. It was snowing like mad from 8ish until around 11, probly 3 inches or so of snow. Not as good as tuesday but still a great day.


----------



## marcski (Jan 16, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> View attachment 14978



Looks great.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2015)

^ That is beautiful. Been a few years since I've had that view.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks pretty imposing from down below


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 17, 2015)

Overall a great week, sad to leave. Love sugarbush, been skiing there since I was about 2 years old. Gf started snowboarding last year and she's fallen in love with the area too.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Looks pretty imposing from down below



Looks pretty imposing from up above too


----------

